

This Is What Your Face Looks Like to Facebook - samclemens
https://medium.com/matter/this-is-what-your-face-looks-like-to-facebook-f771b3e11ed

======
readme
So, just a thought. In earlier times if you were famous or powerful someone
labored for months to chisel your bust out of stone. Now, with facebook,
everyone can have their very own special low-resolution digital bust!

~~~
cJ0th
> digital bust

they're called digital bust as they can get you busted.

/Ba Dum tss

